
Show HN: Cornea, AI-enabled app for photo popularity prediction - gargisharma
https://cornea.ai
======
mongodude
You didn't mention but the ability to add any photo and use it as a filter
could be more killer feature of this app. You should also consider an ability
to share filters.

~~~
gargisharma
Yes, we are already working on some cool features. :)

------
Ahwan
Filter effects were very hard to understand, can't you apply filters first and
then show it in the bottom list like Instagram?

------
Priyanshasengar
'Add your own filter' feature is pretty amazing. This is definitely not a
regular photo editing app. Loved it!

------
pretzelboo
Nice. Really good app for enhancing and applying filters to my pictures. I
like those funky messages and scores!

~~~
gargisharma
Thank you. Try 'Add Your Own'

------
pcsharmaaccount
Good app daily uploaded new filters so very awesome.

------
yatendrasingh
Great app! Loved the popularity score feature.

------
pcsharmaaccount
Filter number feature is very good.

